# Dumpling



## minoski

Hi guys!

Is "dumpling" just the "gnocco" intended as pasta, or it refers to the shape of it? If I find "lamb-meat dumplings", does it mean "polpette di carne di agnello" o "gnocchi al sugo di agnello"?!
Googling I found pictures of both kinds of meal..
What would you understand?
By the way, we're in Israel, if it can help.

Sorry for the silly question 

c.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spesso per dumpling si intende qualcosa di più simile ai canederli che ai gnocchi, quindi credo che sia canederli fatti con un impasto di carne di agnello.


----------



## Coyote!

In the US, "dumpling" covers many quite different kinds of flour-based concoctions.  There are US regional influences on the definition.  I recommend you not try to apply a strict definition and concentrate on the recipie! 

This is not a silly question at all; we in the US take our dumplings seriously.


----------



## TimLA

Dumplings are NEVER silly, they are MONSTER gnocchi.
Here's a picture.

In Israel, dumpling soup might be called "kubbeh" or the dumplings themselves called "matzah balls".


----------



## minoski

So thank you all! 
I promise I'll never underestimate dumplings ever, ever again!! 
For what I learned, I think I'll go for something like "polpette di agnello", then (they actually look like chinese ravioli, but I can't call them neither ravioli nor canederli ).

Thanks guys!
c.


----------



## alenaro

minoski said:


> For what I learned, I think I'll go for something like "polpette di agnello"



Why will you go for _polpette d'agnello / lamb meatballs, _if it actually refers to some kind of pasta?


----------



## Einstein

alenaro said:


> Why will you go for _polpette d'agnello / lamb meatballs, _if it actually refers to some kind of pasta?


If they are described as "lamb-meat dumplings", it means that they are made of meat or at least have a meat filling. The problem is that it's difficult to find exact equivalent translations between different culinary traditions. I think "dumplings" is probably the wrong word in English.


----------



## parriparri

"fagottini di agnello", ovvero fagottini di pasta ripieni di agnello.

Mi risulta che "dumpling" sia usato anche come nomignolo affettuoso, come "honey", "sweety". In questo caso, va bene renderlo in italiano come "tesoro"?


----------



## TimLA

parriparri said:


> "fagottini di agnello", ovvero fagottini di pasta ripieni di agnello.
> 
> Mi risulta che "dumpling" sia usato anche come nomignolo affettuoso, come "honey", "sweety". In questo caso, va bene renderlo in italiano come "tesoro"?


 
Mi pare di sì. l'uso è un po' vecchio.


----------



## elena73

Ho guardato la foto per "lamb-meat dumplings", e propongo _ravioli_ di carne d'agnello. 
Sembrano simili (come aspetto!!!) ai dumplings cinesi, che da noi ho sempre visto indicati come "ravioli cinesi", appunto, ma polpette direi proprio di no. 
Al limite ravioli israeliani di carne d'agnello... (se questo è il caso)


----------



## parriparri

elena73 said:


> Ho guardato la foto per "lamb-meat dumplings", e propongo _ravioli_ di carne d'agnello.
> Sembrano simili (come aspetto!!!) ai dumplings cinesi, che da noi ho sempre visto indicati come "ravioli cinesi", appunto, ma polpette direi proprio di no.
> Al limite ravioli israeliani di carne d'agnello... (se questo è il caso)


 
ottima idea: "_ravioli (ripieni) di agnello_" rende perfettamente l'idea! Geniale intuizione!

Grazie anche a _TimLA_ per la conferma!!


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> If they are described as "lamb-meat dumplings", it means that they are made of meat or at least have a meat filling. The problem is that it's difficult to find exact equivalent translations between different culinary traditions. I think "dumplings" is probably the wrong word in English.


Exactly. Have you ever come across a dumpling stuffed with lamb on a traditional British menu? My mother would have a heart attack if someone told her to stuff a dumpling!

I'm only talking about the UK, of course.


----------



## parriparri

Generally speaking, the noun "dumplings" refers to a cooked balls of dough. They can be filled with several ingredients (fish, vegetables, cheese, meat) or they have no filling inside but their dough is mixed with some additional ingredients.

In Italy the most relevant examples of "filled dumplings" are: "ravioli", "tortellini" and "tortelli", while "gnocchi" are a typical example of "dumplings without filling".

In this case, I think that the best solutions to translate "meat lamb dumplings" are: 1) "ravioli di agnello"/"ravioli di carne d'agnello" or 2) palline/polpettine d'agnello. It dipends from their aspects... I need to see them in order to chose the best translation!


----------



## Lorena1970

Einstein said:


> If they are described as "lamb-meat dumplings", it means that they are made of meat or at least have a meat filling. The problem is that it's difficult to find exact equivalent translations between different culinary traditions. *I think "dumplings" is probably the wrong word in English.*



As I see that the discussion is still going on, I throw my 2 cents... 
In this case what about "_Lamb-meat dimsum (or dim sum)_"....? http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmliu/98406499/

It seems that "dim sum", although not a British word, exists in hundred of shapes, which include filled dim sum, steamed meatballs, cheung fun et al. And it is a quite well known term all over the world...no? Anyway I have the feeling that Brits will disagree...


----------



## parriparri

_Lorena1970's_ post gave me an other solution to translate into italian "lamb-meat dumplings": What about "*involtini d'agnello*?"
Dim sum, according to the pictures,can be also considered as sort of "roll" with different fillings, like "spring rolls" for example.


----------



## Lorena1970

It sounds good to me: at first glance one may think of something similar to "saltimbocca", but it's not so much a problem in my view...If it's for a menu, it could be enticing. 
I would also suggest "involtini d'agnello in pasta" because that "in pasta" gives an imaginative hint towards something similar to springrolls or cheung fun (for those who know the Asian cuisine). But "involtini d'agnello" sounds good anyway, in my view. 
HTH


----------



## london calling

parriparri said:


> _Lorena1970's_ post gave me an other solution to translate into italian "lamb-meat dumplings": What about "*involtini d'agnello*?"
> Dim sum, according to the pictures,can be also considered as sort of "roll" with different fillings, like "spring rolls" for example.


Looking at those pictures, I'd call the _involtini_ pictured "wraps", not  "dumplings", actually.

Forse alla fine il tuo primo suggerimento, _faggottino_, rende meglio l'idea, almeno a guardare le foto dei _lamb-meat dumpling_ in rete.


----------



## italtrav

Some italo-cinese menu terms:
http://www.ristorantecinese.com/ricette/main.php?cod=0


----------



## parriparri

london calling said:


> Looking at those pictures, I'd call the _involtini_ pictured "wraps", not "dumplings", actually.
> 
> Forse alla fine il tuo primo suggerimento, _fagottino_, rende meglio l'idea, almeno a guardare le foto dei _lamb-meat dumpling_ in rete.


 
Pensando alla traduzione di "wraps" più che "involtini" direi "rotolo"/"rotolino" (a seconda delle dimensioni!). Ad esempio: il "burritos" è un "wrap"....

Mi viene un'altra curiosità: a questo punto, anche "olive ascolane" e "mozzarelle fritte" si possono definire "dumplings"...

"_crocchette d'agnello_" potrebbe andare ??


----------



## Lorena1970

parriparri said:


> "_crocchette d'agnello_" potrebbe andare ??



Secondo me dipende esclusivamente dalla loro effettiva APPARENZA (che  non ho ancora capito quale sia).
Se sono polpette fritte senza "rivestimento", le chiamerei polpette  fritte (c'è un video indiano in rete di un cuoco che fa i "lamb-meat  dumplings" come normali polpette), se sono avvolte nella pasta,  involtini di agnello, se sono impanate le chiamerei crocchette, se sono  tipo culurgiones sardi http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&q=...w=1225&bih=665  inventerei un nome apposta....Mi pare che ci siano così tante variabili  in gioco che diventa difficile trovare una "traduzione", piuttosto  tocca inventarsi un nome, mi sa... (ma dove sono tutte queste foto di  "lamb-meat dumplings" sul web.....? Non le ho trovate! )


----------



## london calling

parriparri said:


> Pensando alla traduzione di "wraps" più che "involtini" direi "rotolo"/"rotolino" (a seconda delle dimensioni!). Ad esempio: il "burritos" è un "wrap"....
> 
> Mi viene un'altra curiosità: a questo punto, anche "olive ascolane" e "mozzarelle fritte" si possono definire "dumplings"...non direi....ma non so neanche se potremmo dargli un nome in inglese, se non _mozzarella fried in breadcumbs_ and _stuffed fried olives_.
> 
> "_crocchette d'agnello_" potrebbe andare ?? Da l'idea di roba fritta, no?


----------



## parriparri

si in effetti, dà proprio l'idea di roba fritta!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me "fagottino" o "involtino" sono le soluzioni migliori.
http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&s...&btnG=Cerca+immagini&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&b...1&q=involtino&btnG=Cerca&aq=f&aqi=g9&aql=&oq=


----------



## london calling

Ma forse alla fine elena aveva ragione quando ha detto "raviolo", visto che in tutte le foto e in tutte le ricette che trovo i _lamb dumpling_ sembrano proprio dei ravioloni. Niente a che fare con i _dumpling_ inglesi!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Ma forse alla fine elena aveva ragione  quando ha detto "raviolo", visto che in tutte le foto e in tutte le  ricette che trovo i _lamb dumpling_ sembrano proprio dei ravioloni. Niente a che  fare con i _dumpling_ inglesi!



Secondo me l'equivoco è nato dal significato PRETTAMENTE INGLESE di  "dumpling"  (http://rosiebakesapeaceofcake.blogspot.com/2008/10/beef-stew-cheesy-dumpling-world-food.html ) rispetto al significato del termine adottato dalla CUCINA INTERNAZIONALE (link Wikipedia di Tim e un esempio qui http://myfavouritefoods.com/2006/07/chicken-dumplings/ ), legato alla cucina asiatica e mediorientale, dove per  "dumpling" si intende, generalmente, "*pasta* (di composizione varia) *ripiena/farcita*" (ovvero varianti varie del concetto di raviolo: grande, piccolo, al  vapore, fritto, tondo, arrotolato, a mezza luna etc. riempito di ingredienti di tutti i tipi) come si evince (anche) da questo autorevole sito:
http://blog.paperogiallo.net/2011/02/grande_cucina_cinese_a_mumbai.html


----------



## venerabilejorge

Su una traduzione di Moby Dick, ho trovato "gnocchi".


----------



## yael*

In South-East Asia dumplings is used exclusively for "dim sum", in italian: ravioli al vapore. 
Therefore, I would choose "involtino", I think it sounds more generic than "raviolo" (too regional).
Wrap is different - I agree with parriparri it is more like rotolo. It can be for vietnamese rolls too, because the filling is actually wrapped up in thin rice paper. 
Olive ascolane are not dumplings, I would call them simply stuffed olives.
Cheers.


----------



## giuliaraccoon

Provo a riaprire il topic con una domanda: come rendere _boiled beef and dumplings_? 
Non ho fotografie né descrizioni del piatto; chi pronuncia la frase è cresciuto in Inghilterra (padre inglese e madre italiana, se può servire per intuire una qualche "contaminazione" culinaria, ma dubito, perché il piatto in questione mi sembra molto inglese), e sta elencando alcuni piatti della sua infanzia. 
Dalle ricerche immagini su google direi che i _dumplings_ che accompagnano il bollito di manzo assomigliano alle polpette italiane, solo fatte di "pasta" e non di carne.
... Qualche inglese che sappia suggerirmi la traduzione più verosimile del piatto?
Many thanks in advance and long live the dumplings.


----------



## sorry66

giuliaraccoon said:


> solo fatte di "pasta"



They usually have a bit of fat or butter too. Dumplings should be as light as possible with a slightly moist and crumbly texture. They are generally heavy, though.
They're not at all like the sticky gnocchi I've had and dumplings tend to be bigger.


----------



## london calling

giuliaraccoon said:


> Provo a riaprire il topic con una domanda: come rendere _boiled beef and dumplings_?


Ecco la foto. 






_
Boiled beef_ è uno stufato di manzo (il bollito di manzo italiano è una cosa diversa). E onestamente non credo si possa tradurre _dumplings_ visto che non esiste l'equivalente italiano. Come dici tu, sono delle polpette fatte in pratica di farina e burro (anche se quelli tradizionali si fanno con il 'suet', ma non piace a tutti). Qui c'è una ricetta, i cui ingredienti sono:


250 g self-raising flour

125 g butter , really cold

sea salt

freshly ground black pepper


----------



## giuliaraccoon

Grazie! Thank you both!!! I'll go with "polpette di pasta" and an explanation.
(Your explanations, picture and recipe look so yummy, guys )


----------

